# UJ4 Hammerschmidt nachrüsten



## -Nikome- (21. November 2011)

Hi,

ich habe das 2011er Uncle Jimbo 4 mit x9 3x10 Antrieb. Nun bin ich am überlegen mir nachträglich doch noch ne Hammerschmidt dran zu bauen. Dazu würde ich den 3 fach gegen nen 2 fach Schalthebel und das long cage gegen ein x9 medium cage Schaltwerk tauschen. Ich habe nen PG 1050 Zahnkranz mit 12-36 Zähnen drauf. Seht ihr da irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## -MIK- (21. November 2011)

Geht da nicht sorgar Shortcage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Nikome- (21. November 2011)

Bin mir da nicht sicher. Irgendwo in diesem Forum habe ich die Tage von zwei Lightville Rädern gelesen bei denen die Hammerschmidt/x9 shortcage Kombo nicht funktionierte.
Andererseits wird es bei einem Canyon Torque so verbaut. Hammerschmidt/ X0 shortcage gibt es auch häufig.


----------



## -MIK- (22. November 2011)

Kannste doch ausrechnen, such mal nach Schaltwerkkapazität + Formel.


----------



## -Nikome- (22. November 2011)

Wird soweit ich weiß nur bei Shimano angegeben und nicht bei Sram. Aber ja, ich versuche natürlich auch außerhalb dieses Forums ein paar Antworten zu finden. Leider hat hier wohl bisher keiner nachträglich ne Hammerschmidt verbaut.


----------



## Montanez (26. November 2011)

Wie du schon selbst sagtest, beim Torque wird auch ein Short Cage für ne 11-36er Kassette verbaut. Sehe da keinen Grund warums beim Jimbo nicht gehen sollte. Man sollte die Kette halt erstmal maximal lang lassen (so das auf dem kleinsten Ritzel gerade nichts schleift) und gucken wie sich das beim einfedern verhält. Nicht das es dir das Schaltwerk abreißt.

Andererseits verbaut Rose beim 6er glaub ich auch ein Medium Cage, vielleicht einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen wieso, weshalb und warum.


----------



## -Nikome- (26. November 2011)

Ich habe die Tage eine E-Mail an Rose geschickt und darin unter anderem auch gefragt wie dass mit ner Hammerschmidt und einem Shortcage aussieht. Die können sich nicht vorstellen dass Canyon diese Kombination mit nem 11-36 Zahnkranz wirklich verbaut.^^ Auch mit meinem Zahnkranz soll es nicht funktionieren. Mir wurde geraten das longcage dran zulassen.


----------



## Alex-F (26. November 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Warum soll das mit Medium oder Short nicht funzen??


----------



## -Nikome- (26. November 2011)

Mir wurde gesagt dass die Hammerschmidt + shortcage nur mit einer Kasette mit höchstens einem 28er als größtes Ritzel funktioniert.


----------



## -MIK- (27. November 2011)

Hmm, ich habe das gerade einmal ausgerechnet:

Hammerschmidt = 24 / 26 Zähne
Kassette = 34 - 11 Zähne
Kapazität = 47 / 49 
Formel = 24 + (34 - 11)

Kapazität SRAM X.9 short cage: 30 Zähne

Rein rechnerisch sollte es also nicht klappen, rein praktisch, sollte es aber klappen. Erklärung: Hätte man vorne 32 / 22 2-fach kommt bei o.g. Kassette eine Kapazität von 33 heraus, was einem middle cage gleich kommt. Da ich bei meiner 36 / 22 2-fach Kurbel ein middle cage Schaltwerk fahre und dieses so eingestellt habe, dass die Kombination groß - groß fahrbar ist, fahre ich also auch die Kombi 34 hinten / 36 vorne. Geht.

Was ich sagen will, meiner Meinung nach kann mindestens das middle cage die Kassette + Hammerschmidt bedienen, denke sogar, dass es mit dem short cage klappen müsste, würde aber meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen.


----------



## -Nikome- (28. November 2011)

Danke Mik! Nach dem ich nun unzählige Forenbeiträge über Pros und Contras der Hammerschmidt gelesen habe, bin ich zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Händler in meiner Nähe bei dem ich ein Rad mit Hammerschmidt noch mal probefahren kann. Sollte ich mir so ein Ding dann tatsächlich zulegen werde ich wohl zum middle cage greifen. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher wegen des Mehrgewichts von rund 1kg.
Beim neuen Votec VSX 1.3 habe ich zudem eine interessante Lösung mit zusätzlicher Kefü gesehen. 
http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsx/1_3.html
Die neue Bionicon müsste ja dann auch bald erhältlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (28. November 2011)

Ja schau, auf dem Votec ist doch auch ein middle cage Schaltwerk verbaut. 

Ist es denn netto 1kg Mehrgewicht? Hast Du schon das Gewicht der Kurbel, Blätter, etc. abgezogen? Die Frage ist, warum möchtest Du auf Hammerschmidt umrüsten? Du musst ja für Dich einen Mehrwert darin sehen?

Ich finde die Hammerschmidt aus einem Grund extrem interessant: Wenn ein Rahmen auf die Hammerschmidt optimiert ist, dann kannst Du den Hinterbau perfekt auf den Drehpunkt ausrichten und musst nicht mehr an sich ständig ändernde Kettenlinien denken.  Ist das Jimbo dahingehend optimiert? Ich liebe das Fahrrad ja wirklich aber das Einzige was mich echt stört, ist diese suboptimale Kettenlinie und die Anbringung des Umwerfers....


----------



## -Nikome- (28. November 2011)

In Sachen Optimierung des Rades für die Hammerschmidt habe ich wirklich gar keine Ahnung. Wäre nett wenn du mir dazu noch etwas sagen könntest.
Den Mehrwert sehe ich vor allem in der Demontage des Umwerfers! Der geht mir gehörig auf die Nerven! Schaltverhalten + Bodenfreiheit sind halt top.


----------



## -MIK- (28. November 2011)

> 6. Mit drei KettenblÃ¤ttern vorne ist die Hinterbau- Kinematik immer nur ein Kompromiss. Auch bei effizienten und ausgeklÃ¼gelten Systemen kann die Drehpunktlage des Hinterbaus nur auf ein Kettenblatt optimiert werden. Mit dem âHammerschmidtâ-Getriebe kÃ¶nnen die Hersteller ihren Bikes die optimale Kinematik verpassen. Da das System aber einen Rahmen mit Spezialaufnahmen verlangt, wird eine neue Rahmengeneration kommen, die speziell auf das Getriebe ausgelegt ist.



Quelle: Bike Bericht zum Serienstart der Hammerschmidt

Das ist ja der wahre Vorteil von der Hammerschmidt, sie erlaubt den Rahmenherstellern die Kiniematik der Hinterbauten auf einen Drehpunkt zu optimieren. Ein Rohloff bietet den gleichen Vorteil.  

Mir persÃ¶nlich wÃ¤r das bisschen mehr an Bodenfreiheit im Gegensatz zu einer 2-fach Kombination schlichtweg zu teuer. Eine konventionelle LÃ¶sung mit 2-fach Umwerfer, etc. ist imho genauso effektiv und wenn richtig eingestellt eine kostengÃ¼nstigere LÃ¶sung.

Ich habe z.B. vonre nun mit meiner 3-fach Afterburner Kurbel folgendes gemacht: 2-fach SLX Umwerfer (jajaja, ist nicht so "hochwertig" wie der alte XT-Umwerfer), 22er  und 36er Shimano KettenblÃ¤tter. Korrekt eingestellt funktioniert das wunderbar, die ganze Kassette ist schleiffrei schaltbar, anstelle dem 3. KB einen Bashguard montiert und gelutscht is der Drops.

Nun bin ich nicht der Meister im Einstellen von Schaltungen und habe mich der Illusion hingegeben, dass ich KBs und Kette tauschen kann ohne die Kassette zu erneuern aber gut, nu is alles neu und bei der ersten Probefahrt am Sonntagmorgen war ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## -Nikome- (28. November 2011)

Trotzt Einstellungsversuchen am Umwerfer habe ich das Problem, dass beim Schalten vom kleinen zum mittleren Kb die Kette nicht umspringt. Ich muss immer leicht in Richtung des großen Kb´s schalten um die Kette mit dem Umwerfer auf´s mittlere Kb zu bekommen (Sie springt zwar um, fällt aber sofort wieder auf´s kleine Kb zurück). Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach nur an meinem Unvermögen dass ich den Umwerfer nicht richtig eingestellt bekomme!? Jedenfalls befürchte ich nach einem Umbau auf 2 fach immer noch das selbe Problem zu haben. Und dann kann ich eben nicht mehr in Richtung 3. Kb schalten um die Kette auf´s größere Blatt zu bekommen.


----------



## Montanez (28. November 2011)

Also das man den Schalthebel gedrückt hält bis die Kette auf dem nächst größerem Kettenblatt liegt ist ja völlig normal. Im Idealfall wandert die Kette halt bei der ersten Hebelbewegung schon in die richtige Richtung und hat den Kettenblattwechsel vollendet wenn der Hebel komplett durchgedrückt ist. Jedenfalls ist es nicht unnormal den Hebel gedrückt zu lassen bis der Schaltvorgang beendet ist.

Wenn die Kette aber vom mittleren Kettenblatt wieder von alleine runter fällt ist definitiv der Umwerfer falsch eingestellt! Erhöh mal die Zugspannung (Schraube am Schalthebel rausdrehen) in kleinen Schritten. Immer nur ein Klick und schalte immer hoch und runter. Vom kleinen aufs mittlere KB und zurück sollte der wechsel normalerweise unmittelbar erfolgen. Wie du nen Umwerfer richtig einstellt findest du ca. 74000 mal bei Google 
Hier ( http://www.1abiker.ch/user_files/downloads/werkstatt%20umwerfer%20einstellen.pdf ) z.B.


----------



## -MIK- (28. November 2011)

Da stimme ich Montanez uneingeschränkt zu. Zugspannung am Umwerfer erhöhen dürfte Dein Problem beheben. Wenn Du auf 2-fach umrüstest, dann musst Du ja eh den 3-fach Umwerfer mit der H Schraube soweit limitieren, dass der Shifter nicht mehr über die 2. Rastung hinaus geht. Wenn der Umwerfer korrekt eingestellt ist, geht das butterweiche.

Jetzt komm ich wieder: Hatte vor her SRAM X.9 Trigger von 2009 und XT 3-fach Umwerfer. Da war das Schalten immer etwas schwergängiger, musste schon ordentlich drücken, damit da was passiert ist. Nun ist mir bei einer Regenfahrt der Trigger kaputt gegangen und ich wollte nen neuen bestellen. Gabs nicht mehr, also wurden es zwei aktuelle X.9 Shifter inkl. neuen Zügen und neuen Zugaussenhüllen. Ich muss seit dem Tausch den Hebel nur noch angucken, dann ist die Kette schon auf dem nächsten Ritzel.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn die Komponenten alle korrekt eingestellt sind (dazu zählen auch von Zeit zu Zeit neue Zugaussenhüllen), dann läuft alles butterweich.

Ich will Dir Deinen Hammerschmidt-Umbau nicht madig reden aber wenn es Dir "nur" um mehr Bodenfreiheit und korrektes Schaltverhalten geht, dann ist das Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Nikome- (28. November 2011)

Erst noch mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Ich habe gerade noch einmal versucht den Umwerfer einzustellen. Leider ohne Erfolg! Da passiert wirklich gar nichts!^^ Nur am Schalthebel lässt sich das Ganze etwas einstellen, hilft mir aber nicht bei meinem Problem. Ich glaube ich muss da mal nen Fachmann nachschauen lassen.

Nochmal wegen der Hammerschmidt: 24er Kettenblatt + 1:1,6 im Overdrive heißt man hat als großes Kettenblatt praktisch ein 38er. Zusammen mit meiner 12-36er Kasette hätte ich damit die für mich perfekte Abstimmung + ich könnte zumindest ein midcage Schaltwerk anbringen.
Würde ich nun aber auf 2 fach umstellen wäre ein 38er + Bashguard doch wieder recht groß und ich müsste das long cage Schaltwerk wohl dran lassen. Könnte ich denn bei 22/36 vorne und 12/36 hinten ein middle cage anbringen?

Eigentlich wollte ich den Umbau zum Jahreswechsel über die Bühne bringen...ob das noch was wird?


----------



## Montanez (28. November 2011)

Warum denn vorne ein 38 KB und dafür hinten nur ein 12er Ritzel? Das macht keinen Sinn.

Fahr vorne einfach 22-36 und hinten 11-36. Dein größter Gang ist sogar minimal größer als bei der 38 vorne zu 12 hinten Variante und die kannst definitiv nen mid cage fahren!

Und zum Umwerfer: wenn trotz rausschrauben des Schräubchens an den Schalthebeln keine Verbesserung festzustellen ist ist die Zugspannung vielleicht so gering, dass du den bowdenzug am Umwerfer nachspannen musst. geh das nochmal mit der oder ner anderen anleitung durch.


----------



## -MIK- (28. November 2011)

So sieht es aus, 22 / 36 vorn, 34 - 11 hinten.  Das musst erst einmal den Berg hoch drücken. Wenn Du Dich dann langweilst, dann bau hinten 32 - 11 drauf. 

Wegen dem Umwerfer, lass nen Mechaniker dran, danach wirst zufrieden sein.


----------



## -Nikome- (29. November 2011)

Ok, habs hinbekommen! Es hat etwas gedauert aber nun läuft alles wie geschmiert. Im Gegensatz zu vorher geradezu traumhaft. THX! Naja jetzt schaue ich mir erst mal alle in Frage kommenden Kefüs, Bashguards, Kettenblätter an und überdenke die ganze Sache noch einmal...


----------



## -MIK- (29. November 2011)

Na siehste. 

Kettenführung wirst Du Dir eine bauen müssen, zumindest war das bei den 09er und glaub bei den 10er Rahmen so. Die Stinger geht da ganz gut. @Eksduro: Was hast Du noch für eine KeFü dran? Die machte auch einen sehr potenten Eindruck.

Kettenblätter habe ich von Shimano (SLX) genommen: günstig, funktionieren, können verschleißen.


----------



## Eksduro (29. November 2011)

ich glaub E13 oder so hieß die....bin auch zufrieden und würde sie weiterempfehlen, aber red dem kollegen doch die hammaschmidt nich aus...beste wo gibt 


PS: was is mit dem thread "zeigt her eure rutschrinnen" ???


----------



## Montanez (29. November 2011)

Hab ebenfalls die e thirteen Heim2. Passt eigentlich nicht wegen der BB30 Aufnahme. Allerdings liegt die Grundplatte an einigen Punkten auf der Aufnahme auf. Zieht man jetzt alle 3 Schrauben an biegt sich die Platte an diesen Stellen leicht nach innen, so dass Kette und Kettenblätter frei laufen können.
Lirum larum, dachte auch die bekomm ich nie zum laufen aber so ging es dann ganz einfach. Ohne Feile oder sonstiges verrichtet sie einwandfrei ihren dienst. Ach ja, und ich hab noch ne 0,5mm Unterlegscheibe unters Tretlager geklemmt damit die Kettenlinie passt (war im Lieferumfang dabei). 

Bis jetzt keine Abspringer, läuft gut, schaltet gut. Bestens.

Ich glaub die Canyon Kefü könnte passen. Die sieht gut da sie nicht komplett rum geht.


----------



## -MIK- (29. November 2011)

Nee, das hat ja nix mit ausreden zu tun, ich bin von der Hammerschmidt total begeistert aber nicht, um den Umwerfer zu entsorgen. Das Ding ist nur wegen der Fahrwerkskinematik interessant.



Eksduro schrieb:


> PS: was is mit dem thread "zeigt her eure rutschrinnen" ???



 

Da müssen wir uns mal ein seeeeehr trockenes WE für aussuchen. Lezten Wochen wäre perfekt gewesen, glaub jetzt bringen wir uns da eher um. Aber ich kann sie Dir mal zeigen. 



Montanez schrieb:


> Ach ja, und ich hab noch ne 0,5mm Unterlegscheibe unters Tretlager geklemmt damit die Kettenlinie passt (war im Lieferumfang dabei).



Das erläutere bitte einmal näher, wo genau hast Du noch einen 5mm Spacer drunter gepackt? Ich fahre auch BB30 und zwar die Afterburner. Da habe ich auf der Antriebsseite den "normalen" Distanzring und einen kleinen Spacer direkt an der Kurbel. Hast Du da noch einen Spacer zwischen gepackt?

Öööh, welche Canyon KeFü?


----------



## Eksduro (29. November 2011)

ich find wiederum den kinematik aspekt zweitrangig weil mir auch noch kein hersteller bekannt ist der nen hammaschmiddy optimierten rahmen gebastelt hat....die meisten sind doch auf das zweite blatt optimiert...

ich hol sie mir nur weil ich dieses umwerfer/kefü gedöhns loswerden will und im stand schalten kann...wenn man den ganzen krempel der bei na normalen schaltung dazugehört abzieht liegt man bei 500-600 gramm mehrgewicht, und das isses mir wert....die größere bodenfreiheit ist dann noch ein angenehmer nebeneffekt


ahso...und wegen der rutschrinne vertrau ich dir mal das es vielleicht besser ist wieder auf trockene böden zu warten...


----------



## Montanez (29. November 2011)

Also: zwar hat das Jimbo eine BB30 Aufnahme aber ich fahr ne Saint Kurbel --> kein BB30 sondern Standard Hollowtech 2. Da steckt also in der BB30 Aufnahme ein Adapter drin. Und zu dem normalen Spacer der auf der Antriebsseite zwischen Lagerschale und Rahmen liegt hab ich noch nen 0,5mm Spacer gesteckt um die Kettenlinie an meine Kefü anzupassen. Damit läuft das einwandfrei. Wie das jetzt genau aussah hab ich schon nich mehr im Kopf und kanns ohne es wieder zu demontieren auch nich mehr erkennen, bei der nächsten Wartung versuch ich aber mal dran zu denken Fotos von em Konstrukt zu machen.

Zum Canyon Chainguide: Das ist der, den die auch bei all ihren Rädern mit 2 KB vorne verbauen. Siehe hier http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z04_06
Hat den etwa noch keiner ausprobiert? Rein optisch könnte der wirklich gut passen und teurer als andere ist er jetzt auch nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (29. November 2011)

@Eksduro: Genau das finde ich so traurig, die Hammerschmidt ist so so eine geile Sache, warum sich die Rahmenhersteller da nicht drauf einlassen.... (@ Rose schiele ).

@Montanez: Ah, alles kla, dachte Du hättest beim BB30 noch einen Spacer verbaut.

Wenn Du aber den Adapter mit dem Gewinde drin hast, dann kannst Du doch die Kettenführungen mit Lagerklemmung verwenden oder nicht?


----------



## Montanez (29. November 2011)

Theoretisch ja. Probiert hab ichs nicht. Rose hat mir halt die Heim2 mit ISCG 05 Aufnahme zugeschickt weil sie ihre eigene aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht montiert hatten, ich aber mit Kefü bestellt hatte.


----------



## OJMad (29. November 2011)

Sei froh!
Die Rose-Führung ist sowas von instabil, da kannst Du dir auch was aus Pappe basteln.
Die kam schon krumm bei mir an


----------



## Montanez (29. November 2011)

Will mich auch nicht beschweren, die e13 ist um einiges teurer


----------



## -Nikome- (30. November 2011)

AM oder FR???
Die AM-Version der Hammerschmidt soll ja schon recht stabil sein. Diese wird ja auch häufig an Enduros verbaut. Canyon baut sie sogar ans Torque. Rose verbaut beim Onkel allerdings die FR-Version. Zwar ist diese noch etwas schwerer, passt jedoch optisch etwas besser ans Bike (FR schwarz / AM wolframgrau). Welche Version würdet ihr denn bevorzugen???


----------



## Montanez (30. November 2011)

Also da meines wissens nach einzig allein die Kurbelarme bzw Stabilität den Unterschied machen kannst du glaub ich getrost die AM Version nehmen. So instabil sieht die nicht aus...


----------

